# British Dog Grooming Championships - 12th October 2008



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

The date and venue for the 2008 British Dog Grooming Championship are:

*Sunday 12 October 2008 
Sports Connexion, Leamington Road, Ryton on Dunsmore, Coventry 
*
Hosted by the Pet Care Trust and the British Dog Groomers Association (BDGA), the British Dog Grooming Championships is an annual event that sees top groomers from across the country compete to become Groomer of the Year.

The judges for the day will be:
*Liz Dunhill*
*Suzanne Ruiz*
*Angel Marques*

Whether you are a newcomer to the profession or a grooming student; an experienced or advanced groomer with lots of competition wins under your, theres a level to suit you.

To read more about the championships and to get an entry form, view the link to their website below :

Pet Care Trust - BRITISH DOG GROOMING CHAMPIONSHIP

Thanks
Mark​http://www.petcare.org.uk/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=322&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=165 http://www.petcare.org.uk/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=322&itemid=165


----------

